# Problem With Ads



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2010)

Anybody having any problem with the ads that load on the forum? There is one in particular which - although it might be my PC dying - is starting to get me p!ssed! I load a page, start reading and then this Bing ad with a search engine reloads and brings me to the top of the page! If I'm reading a post at the bottom of the page, it shoots me to the top, to the ad!! It does the same while I'm posting too which ends up with me submitting whatever I'm writing on the search window!!!

Just wondering if its the ad or my PC.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope I have not seen this yet.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't see ads because I have an adblocker so I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry Njaco. No problems here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2010)

Good on this side as well.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2010)

That's what I've been getting when I've called it 'page jumping'. Every time any ad loads, the bl**dy page shoots to the top, whether I'm typing a reply, viewing a post, or scrolling down. Very irritating !
I've got an ad blocker for other functions, but it doesn't seem to want to play on the forum site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

All good here fellas.....but then, my PC runs on Guinness and single malts!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 23, 2010)

It's not just ads
if the page is loading pictures it will jump you back up as well
I thought it was an IE issue, not a forum issue


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2010)

If it's an IE thing, then at least I know it's not my PC ! Still bl**dy annoying though !


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2010)

IE?

Well I think its my PC. Does anybody know, did they make an upgrade from Windows 95?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2010)

Njaco said:


> IE?
> 
> Well I think its my PC. Does anybody know, did they make an upgrade from Windows 95?



It is most assuredly *not* your PC. Bing ads have been playing havoc at the SimHQ forums too. They have blocked them a couple of times on different domains to try to stop them from being seen. On the SimHQ forums the Bing ads are taking the persons mouse to the bottom of the page where the ads are located. You have no control over it and it is very annoying indeed. 
I would supply a link but the complaints are in one of their hidden forums, Site Feedback and Suggestions. Unless you are registered you won't see it.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2010)

Njaco said:


> IE?
> 
> Well I think its my PC. Does anybody know, did they make an upgrade from Windows 95?




Yep.... it is called Windows98SE.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Anybody having any problem with the ads that load on the forum?
> 
> Just wondering if its the ad or my PC.


Just downloaded and ran Spybot Search and Destroy - it's free
problem seems to have gone but I'll keep you posted


----------

